# Mailing treats?



## tonguetied (Jul 16, 2007)

I want to make some treats for my friend for her birthday but since we're far far apart (me in Hong Kong and her in Canada), I doubt what I should make her so that they'll still be edible after a week or two's shipping. Do cookies work? 

I also found that the time needed for packages to be sent from here to Canada varies, from the shortest 10 days and the longest 20 days. By the way do they allow foods to be imported to their country through mail?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 16, 2007)

I think Canada does accept food products (check with your post office to be sure they are accepted from Hong Kong though) - but seriously - if you have a doubt already and have to ask the question do you really think it's a good idea?  I don't think so.  Shipping homemade food of any kind when it's hot just isn't a good idea.  We ship wine all over the country and there's not a snowball's chance we'll ship anything for about another month or two.  You might just want to wait until the weather cools off a LOT!


----------



## letscook (Jul 17, 2007)

when sending cookies to my nephews in Iraq  but thats thru military --I use the can that Pringles potato chips come in. Make the cookie the size of the can and then you can stack them up. I have made brownies and then cut them in circles with a biscuit cutter.  The boys said that they have arrived in good shape.  Plus they fit into their backpacks great. 

As far as shipping to a country I think you can't ship food, like said in the above reply check with your postal service.

If you do ship here's an Idea.  Freeze Item and then ship prority mail.

Good Luck


----------



## tonguetied (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for both of your replies. I've checked with my local post office. It says Canada does allow foods like snacks, etc but not meat, fish, eggs etc. Your idea of shipping cookies in Pringles can is great! That eases my worry of breaking the cookies during shipping.


----------



## scottsdale (Jul 19, 2007)

When I was a college freshman, my mother would mail me cakes. I distinctly remember spice cake and carrot cake. Although these cakes arrived in one piece, I wouldn't have been crushed if the cake were, uh, crushed. Because with a heavy, sticky cake, you can take a handful of crumbs and squeeze them back together. 

Moms would just wrap them in foil and make sure they didn't slide around in the box too much. 

I like the idea of waiting until the Fall... Your friend doesn't want a moldy/spoiled box of treats.

Since this is for a birthday, I like the idea of calling a local bakery and having them make and deliver whatever treats you were contemplating.


----------



## redkitty (Jul 19, 2007)

I sent my now husband double chocolate chip cookies (my specialty!) from San Francisco to England through regular mail.  I packed each cookie wrapped in wax paper in a tupperware container!  They got to him in 4 days and he said they were delicious!


----------

